# Differences between blue acaras and JDs?



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

A few years ago, I bought a couple of fish labeled "blue acaras." When I traded the last one in, the fish guy said it was a "jack dempsey."

How do you tell the two apart? Also, what are the differences in characteristics/personality?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Dempsey - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=23

Blue Acara - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=171

Blue Acaras have a smaller adult size and are less slightly less aggressiveâ€¦ They have similar coloration but with some distinct differencesâ€¦ they have the same general body shape but again with distinct differencesâ€¦

They are two completely different species of Cichlidsâ€¦ Acaras are South American and Dempseys are Central Americanâ€¦

And since your in North Carolina I have to slip this in 
http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/index.php


----------



## OceanDevil (Jul 17, 2005)

I have heard of Aequidens getting mislabled often, but JD's?

Well if you bought as juvies they can be hard to tell apart. Texas cichlids also can resemble JD's.

Its that darn spot they have and general juvie shape.

I can say that as adults you would have no problems telling those 2 apart.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> Dempsey - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=23
> 
> Blue Acara - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=171
> 
> ...


agreed! but i think hes in north california....


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually Toby, I'm from Northern California


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually Toby, I'm from Northern California  Bay Area to be preciser


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

OK, JDs are CA and BAs are SA.

From doing research here, it appears if I had JDs, they would eventually be the only fish in my tank. Are there more compatible tankmates for Blue Acaras?

Basically, I want a "full" 90g tank (48x18x20) (not sure on that last dimension). Do I have more options housing more fish if I got blue acaras? If so, what would you suggest?


----------



## BacktoFresh (Aug 21, 2007)

Ocean Devil,

I bought the "Blue Acaras" from a well-known chain when they were juvvies. I returned the last one I had a few years later to a local "mom and pop" store (one that is certainly more knowledgable than the teenager at the chain store) and at that point the guy said it was a JD.

My best guess is that it was probably mislabeled originally. All I know is, every time I tried to put a school of tetras in there, they were methodically picked off. Never saw then eaten, I only know their numbers declined rapidly


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you would definitely have a much wider range of tankmates available if you go with the Blue Acaras.


----------

